# MY BETTA FELL IN HOT WATER. =( please read!!



## sharonavila26 (Mar 11, 2012)

This morning i was changing his water and he fell out of his bowl and into hot water for two seconds. i picked him up with my hands two seconds later and threw him back into the water that was dirty he was swimming crazy and then stopped and was chilling on the rocks not really swimming. i had to go back to my house since i live in a dorm so i didnt get to change his water until now. he seemed sad and isnt really moving. he turned white and isnt as blue as he used to be. please help. =( i dont want my baby to die. i love him. i think he burned himself and he cant see. for some reason he lets me touch him and hes been circling the top of the water stopping once in a while and seems to be floating diagonally with his head close to the rocks =((


----------



## mattoboy (Feb 4, 2012)

Ouch!

If he's going blind, his pupils would be starting to disappear. Anyways, keep him in a contained area and keep an eye on him all night. If he's not better by tomorrow, go to your local pet store and tell them and they can help you.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

How hot was the water?
Bettas can survive high temperatures but if it was too hot then he might've done real damage. 
If his eyes are clear, then he's ok. If they turned foggy, he might've lost his sight. 
Mostly his behavior will be from shock but keep an eye on him and help him relax by keeping his tank in the dark.


----------



## Wolfboy51 (Oct 12, 2011)

OMG. i hope he is alright and dosent lose his sight


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

I remember unintentionally scorching Drax a few times with plus 100+ water. This was way back when he still had his vase back in 2010. 

I highly doubt you boiled him. I'm sure it's just shock, and he will perk up in a few days. Epsom salt epsom salt EPSOM SALT would calm him down.


----------



## sharonavila26 (Mar 11, 2012)

Thank you guys ! Well his I don't notice a difference in his eyes. They look the same to me but now he's starting to float on top of the water :/ he looks like Hea dead and when you tap the tank lightly he starts swimming again. My sister said he's probably slowly dying :/. What do you guys think??


----------



## sharonavila26 (Mar 11, 2012)

I can send you pictures if you guys like.. Just post your email :/


----------



## yyankeeyankeefan (Feb 1, 2012)

sharonavila26 said:


> I can send you pictures if you guys like.. Just post your email :/


you can post pictures here. click the advanced post button and then look for the little paper clip to post pictures. but if he went from his normal temp water to hot water then back to normal temp water he is super shocked (depending on how hot the water is). keep his tank a stable temp, make sure not to over feed his tank if he isn't eating ( i am just assuming given his current state) don't force him and over feed and cause the water to get toxic. depending on the temp of the water, it could have done some real damage to his body. do you know how hot the water was?


----------



## sharonavila26 (Mar 11, 2012)

The water was pretty much boiling. :/ and I tried uploading pictures but I'm on my phone and it doesn't let me. Someone else wanted to see how my fish looked like and asked to post them on facebook. You can see them there. I was able to do that with my phone. 

http://m.facebook.com/media/set/?se...&type=1&op=1&v&ref=bookmark&__user=1212232889

I don't know if you can see the pics or not but I can't change the setting to public over the phone. You can add me, along with anyone else who wants to see him


----------



## yyankeeyankeefan (Feb 1, 2012)

DormDrax said:


> I remember unintentionally scorching Drax a few times with plus 100+ water. This was way back when he still had his vase back in 2010.
> 
> I highly doubt you boiled him. I'm sure it's just shock, and he will perk up in a few days. Epsom salt epsom salt EPSOM SALT would calm him down.


boiling water is a form of fish euthanasia used for cold water fish (humane way to kill them if there is a NEED to do so) so you may have done irreversible damage to your betta try the epsom salt trick. maybe that will help? i am not sure how much to use though. DormDrax would have to let you know (or someone more experianced with epsom salt usage)


----------



## sharonavila26 (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks! I'll let you guys know how he's doing. :/ sucks how a little fish can make you so happy And sad


----------



## yyankeeyankeefan (Feb 1, 2012)

sharonavila26 said:


> Thanks! I'll let you guys know how he's doing. :/ sucks how a little fish can make you so happy And sad


i know what you mean. this is the correct place to be for people who understand the simple yet elegant love of a fish


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Epsom salt treatment would be 1 tsp a gallon. To help your Betta you really need to get a heater, it lowers their immune system and will cause more problems. Bettas come from Thialand, which means the water temperature is tropical. So a heater is essential.

Hope your fish gets better!
Oh and next time please don't post multiple times, it just confuses people.


----------



## sharonavila26 (Mar 11, 2012)

sorry about that. i just made a account yesterday and i have no clue how to use this site. i just wanted my fishy to get better... i went to church this morning and to eat with my parents then pet smart... i bought everything everyone said. i just got home and sad to say Giacomo is dead ='(


----------



## sharonavila26 (Mar 11, 2012)

for those who were curious to see what he looked like after he hurt himself and was still alive ill post some pictures up now. im on my laptop now.. hope i made people a little aware on hot water and bettas not mixing well ='(
the last picture was taken a week ago.. the others after he hurt himself but was still alive and would swim around once in a while =/


----------



## sharonavila26 (Mar 11, 2012)

wahh =(


----------



## yyankeeyankeefan (Feb 1, 2012)

i am sorry for your loss.


----------

